# Epic NGD: ESP Custom Shop Horizon!!



## feraledge (May 1, 2016)

13 months in the making, a bunch of pics first.


----------



## feraledge (May 1, 2016)

More shots from 6-string.com: feraledge | 6-String.com
More here on the 12 page (despite the lack of ANY build updates! Haha) build thread: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/luthiery-modifications-customizations/293175-inhale-esp-custom-shop-build-exhale.html


----------



## Humbuck (May 1, 2016)

Man, do they turn out a nice electric or what?! Looks flawless. Nicer than most of the signature models!

Happy long awaited ngd dude.


----------



## Womb raider (May 1, 2016)

Man that's awesome. A guitar that turned out like that, can't be mad about the long wait time. GAS pedal is to the floor after looking through your posts. Congrats!


----------



## feraledge (May 1, 2016)

First off, huge shout out to Tim at 6-string.com. He's been awesome all around and this is no exception. Awesome to deal with always! 
Now, the specs:

Maple neck through
Maple fretboard
Oiled neck and fretboard
Alder body
Amazingly flamed maple top
Black binding
Original Floyd Rose
25.5" scale
305mm radius
XJ frets
Extra thin U neck profile
Dimarzio Air Norton neck
Dimarzio D'Activator bridge
Push/pull coil split
Black Fog finish

So this is my dream guitar. I never would have thought it was doable, but when I was peaked out with 14 guitars, I just said, "why not just ask?" Which is one of those things that can end in guitars, or in my case, one guitar to rule them all (and, ya know, some friends). 
On April 10, 2015, I put down my deposit. On April 30, 2016, I have my dream guitar in my hands. 
In between, NOTHING! I knew ESP's custom shop was silent, but the first response I got was when Tim at 6-string finally got word that the guitar was in transit (sent, by ship, to LA from Japan). The first I saw it was when a fine forum poster saw three pics on the ESP Instagram feed and my mind was blown. They absolutely nailed it. 
Holding it, it is perfect. It's everything I wanted and they just got it dead on. At 7.4 lbs, it's a little lighter than some other Horizons I have owned, but the balance is perfect and it's super resonant and acoustically the best guitar I've ever played. 
I'm still at a loss of words. But I'll try and sum some of it up:
Ever since a friend of mine and former ESP endorsee handed me his ESP Standard Series Horizon NT-II (DBSB) I saw that this guitar was a work of art and absolutely my favorite guitar. Since then, I have owned a number of them from a top notch 96 Horizon (bolt on, ash body) FR to an 2015 E-II Horizon FR2. This Custom is just all of that and some more. 
The finish on this is just stunning. The flame is excellent. It's super tight and some 3D action going on with it, but bad lighting, great lighting, natural lighting, whatever, it looks great. 
The neck is absolutely perfect. I went with the ESP extra thin U and oiled finish, really it's like a dead on thin C. Imagine a Charvel neck that's a bit thinner. Dead on what I was looking for. Plays flawlessly. 
The fret work is probably the best I've ever seen. Ends are almost totally rounded. 

What's best about this guitar is that it's way more than I would have ever expected to spend on a guitar, but to me it's worth it. Would anyone else see it that way? Maybe, but it's the personalized elements that make this so over the top for me. To me, it's absolutely worth it. I thought about the specs for years and eventually pulled the trigger with no regrets. 
Better than being worth it though is the fact that it's just built to be played. I was worried that I'd just see it as an expensive guitar and almost be timid around it. I've seen guitars like that, ones that were too fine to even risk touching, but this is impossible not to play and harder to put down. I wouldn't risk playing shows with it or taking it on tour, but I haven't been sitting around thinking about how expensive it is. 
Also, just to note, I've been asked not to publicize the price, so I'm not going to post it. Sorry, but dealers have their reasoning. I will say that if you're thinking about getting an Original Series ESP, it's worth checking on a custom. Pricing is fairly comparable. 

The only thing that I've thought twice about is my pickup choices. I was feeling the D'Activator more and it doesn't fit as well as I would have liked. I kind of accepted that months ago, but it's true. The coil tap doesn't suit it well and mixed with the Air Norton neck, it's almost twangy to characteristic telecaster levels. 
But I've corrected that and ordered a custom shop Seymour Duncan bridge that I requested be mixed to the wood combination that has the feel of the Nazgul, the articulation of the Black Winter and some of the low end growl of a JB. I think that could mix well with either a Sentient, 59 or Jazz neck. 
So I should have that in around a month or a little more.
In the meantime, I will do some clips with the current set up, it's usable, but it doesn't bring out the voicing of the guitar like it should. A guitar of this quality deserves a custom pickup. 

All in all. Just awesome. Can't stop going on about it!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (May 1, 2016)

Phenomenal instrument, so beautiful. 

CONGRATS! Can't wait for sound clips, especially when the SD Custom Shop arrives.


----------



## feraledge (May 1, 2016)

So the big question I've gotten a lot, one I asked a bunch myself: how is the process of getting an ESP Custom? 
Simple and difficult at the same time. 
The ESP site says custom time is 6-8 months. My dealer was quoted 8-10. Took just a hair under 13 months. Now, I went into this thinking 2 years, so less than a year was awesome to hear. I heard stories about ESP being super tight lipped and the long waits, but I took everything as a good sign. 
Here's the deal: don't believe anything you hear. It's false hope. 
ESP has been building amazing and immaculate guitars for decades. Way before there were internet driven luthiers with 3 year waits or 5 year deliveries, ESP was building guitars and delivering them. They aren't going to change. 
If you want a custom ESP. Get it, but you have to be able to trust the process. You aren't going to hear anything until it's here. But when you get it, it could be your dream guitar if you thought about it long and hard enough. 
I would NOT trust changing specs. I thought about it with the pickups early on, but decided I would just get the guitar and figure it out from there. I think that's a solid move, I have no idea what changing the order would have done or how long it could have bumped things back.
If it comes up early, awesome. But don't expect it to. 
In the end though, I've got my dream guitar for life, the extra time is just me being impatient and wanting the precedent I get from working with an awesome luthier like Sully who updates awesomely and responds to every email. Would be awesome if ESP would do that, but they're not going to. 
You just have to trust them, but look at this guitar, it's worth it!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (May 1, 2016)

Man, this came out great! That top/flame is insane  

Congrats on the dream guitar!


----------



## OmegaSlayer (May 1, 2016)

HNGD man!
Turned out way better than I expected.
Really beautiful guitar.
In the first pic I expected to read "Feraledge" on the headstock...then I read Horizon and was mildly disappointed


----------



## exo (May 1, 2016)

That is absolutely beautiful. Looks department, it's almost EXACTLY what I'd order.


----------



## Mathemagician (May 1, 2016)

That thing looks fantastic. I have been into maple fretboards since my first crummy stray knock-off with a maple neck. So glad everything came out great! Yeah pickups can be swapped, but that thing looks like it rips. I suspect you'll be to busy to post for a while.


----------



## Simic (May 1, 2016)

Glad to see that you finally got it, I've been following the build thread since you opened it! HNGD, this is probably the most beautiful horizon I've seen


----------



## setsuna7 (May 1, 2016)

Congrats dude!!! Awesome guitar!!


----------



## RLG167 (May 1, 2016)

Congrats, man! Been following since the beginning, can't wait to hear the finished product after the custom Duncan.


----------



## narad (May 1, 2016)

Awesome guitar! I used to think ESP custom shop's wait times were horrendous, then somehow we got into these 2-3 year wait times with the current crop, and now 1 year sounds really attractive. Would love to put in a custom shop order to get the blue flame Kiko Loureiro sig I couldn't afford at the time...


----------



## Simic (May 1, 2016)

narad said:


> Awesome guitar! I used to think ESP custom shop's wait times were horrendous, then somehow we got into these 2-3 year wait times with the current crop, and now 1 year sounds really attractive. Would love to put in a custom shop order to get the blue flame Kiko Loureiro sig I couldn't afford at the time...



Kiko's sig still haunts me, coolest ESP IMO


----------



## Blytheryn (May 1, 2016)

You know how to put order a fine guitar, that's for sure. I don't know exactly what I'd get from ESP if I were to get a custom, but this proves that if/when I do I will be blown away. Definitely a bucket list thing for most of us. I'm worried though that every other guitar I'd own would be put to shame in its everlasting glory though 

ESP>all


----------



## HighGain510 (May 1, 2016)

What a beauty! Congrats dude!


----------



## CircuitalPlacidity (May 1, 2016)

I came.


----------



## protest (May 1, 2016)

Dude that is seriously nice. Congrats man, don't sell this one!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (May 1, 2016)

Congrats man! It's a beauty


----------



## feraledge (May 1, 2016)

CircuitalPlacidity said:


> I came.



I think we all did. And it was beautiful. 

Don't worry, I definitely won't be selling this one. I've never been so dead set on a single guitar for so long and it's seriously just perfect. 
In Drop C the D Activator sounds a lot better than in E Standard. It's still on the bright side, but it's something I can definitely work with for the next month. 
Will do some audio clips, maybe tonight once my girls go to bed. I definitely think a lot more people on this forum would like the D Activator in this. It's a bit too djenty-ish for me, I want more low end in there.
But yeah, this hasn't stopped being like a dream come true for me. It's like 7 year old me is channeled into those first shots of James Hetfield playing an ESP MX and thinking my nerdage side has "finally made it".


----------



## Mprinsje (May 1, 2016)

hot dammmmmmmnnnnn


----------



## curlyvice (May 1, 2016)

That top is ultra classy and that headstock is killer!

Congrats on the guitar, man! I bet it's something special to play.


----------



## bobthebiker (May 1, 2016)

Happy new guitar day man! Looks awesome!


----------



## Millul (May 1, 2016)

You're making me consider the possibility of a maple fretboard...!
Amazing guitar, play it ultra-loud!


----------



## big_aug (May 1, 2016)

Nice man. Congrats.

What do these run? $5k?


----------



## Mathemagician (May 1, 2016)

big_aug said:


> Nice man. Congrats.
> 
> What do these run? $5k?



First page asked by dealer not to divulge.


----------



## RLG167 (May 1, 2016)

big_aug said:


> Nice man. Congrats.
> 
> What do these run? $5k?



Hey said he was asked not to say the price, but it's comparable to an ESP Original Series. So my guess is anywhere from $3K to $6K


----------



## Genocyber (May 1, 2016)

Holy crap! That thing is absolutely amazing!


----------



## JD27 (May 1, 2016)

Happy New Guitar Of A Lifetime Day (HNGOALD)! That came out even better than I expected. My only regret is you didn't have it shipped to my house.


----------



## geekusa (May 1, 2016)

Wow man that looks absolutely phenomenal. Congratulations and enjoy playing that beast. This only strengthens my want to eventually get a guitar from their custom shop.


----------



## feraledge (May 1, 2016)

Thanks everyone! If anyone is on the fence about getting an ESP custom and you're on this forum, let's be honest, it's probably inevitable. 
Just think long and hard about your specs and it'll be the best guitar ever.


----------



## feraledge (May 2, 2016)

Quick test. Ended up just spending a lot of time with my Two Notes messing around with it. 4 tracks, EVH 5153 50 watt > Two Notes NOS V30 IR > Reaper.
[sc]https://soundcloud.com/feraledge/amorcustom[/sc]


----------



## Splenetic (May 2, 2016)

WOW!


----------



## RLG167 (May 2, 2016)

feraledge said:


> Quick test. Ended up just spending a lot of time with my Two Notes messing around with it. 4 tracks, EVH 5153 50 watt > Two Notes NOS V30 IR > Reaper.
> [sc]https://soundcloud.com/feraledge/amorcustom[/sc]



Damn! I guess you get what you pay for, that's probably the best Sounding ESP I've heard! Even before the pickup swap that sounds great, can't wait to hear the final result.


----------



## Fierce_Swe (May 2, 2016)

I have been following your custom order thread for months and it's great to see that it has arrived. What an awesome guitar you've got!!!!
I must see it's the most Beautiful Horizon and one of the most Beautiful guitars I've ever seen!!!
It sounds great awesome too! I'm happy for you!!!


----------



## Harry (May 2, 2016)

Literally said "Wow" out loud as I scrolled through the pics, goddamn. The black binding works so well, I wish that was done more often on guitars.


----------



## Spicypickles (May 2, 2016)

That's so close to being my own dream guitar that it's scary and awesome at the same time.


----------



## gnoll (May 2, 2016)

feraledge said:


> Quick test. Ended up just spending a lot of time with my Two Notes messing around with it. 4 tracks, EVH 5153 50 watt > Two Notes NOS V30 IR > Reaper.
> [sc]https://soundcloud.com/feraledge/amorcustom[/sc]



Dude, that sounds really good!

I have a question about the guitar  Since you write that it's an oiled neck, does that mean it's not the same kind of neck as the M-series ntb guitars? The place where the neck goes into the body looks really similar to those guitars but they have some sort of thick matte clear-coat on the necks.


----------



## feraledge (May 2, 2016)

gnoll said:


> I have a question about the guitar  Since you write that it's an oiled neck, does that mean it's not the same kind of neck as the M-series ntb guitars? The place where the neck goes into the body looks really similar to those guitars but they have some sort of thick matte clear-coat on the necks.



Nada. Those guitars have "satin" necks, which is a kind of spray on coating. This neck is rubbed with oil. They seem to use a good bit of it though since it's a little more smooth, kind of less "woody" feeling than most of my oiled necks. I was thinking they might have done a round of spray, sanded it and then oiled it? Not sure though.


----------



## gnoll (May 2, 2016)

feraledge said:


> Nada. Those guitars have "satin" necks, which is a kind of spray on coating. This neck is rubbed with oil. They seem to use a good bit of it though since it's a little more smooth, kind of less "woody" feeling than most of my oiled necks. I was thinking they might have done a round of spray, sanded it and then oiled it? Not sure though.



I see! I actually really like those satin necks but I was surprised to see how thick the coating was from a ding on my old m-ii. I can see people preferring oiled necks though, as that seems to have a much more natural feel to it.


----------



## 693 (May 2, 2016)

Looks great!


----------



## feraledge (May 2, 2016)

Good news, heard back from the SD Custom Shop. They said it looks like there shouldn't be any issue on sizing with that route AND they're going to file the tabs for me. 
Pro league!


----------



## BrailleDecibel (May 2, 2016)

Hot damn, that is one beautiful looking and sounding axe! If I ever have the kind of money to plunk down on a custom, it would definitely be an ESP. Happy NGD!


----------



## Carcaridon (May 2, 2016)

Wow! Awesome guitar! Congratulations on getting it and it being everything you wanted and hoped for.


----------



## ToneLab (May 2, 2016)

Awesome Feral!!! So glad you are happy with it.


----------



## Jinogalpa (May 2, 2016)

holy .... man, that's a gorgeous beast. 

i know ESP Custom Shop is plainly the best of the best!


----------



## Trashgreen (May 2, 2016)

Just awesome!! I like the color theme along with the bindings and you can definitely see the quality of the custom shop gloss!! What a great thing having your own custom built!! ESP is the way to go!!! I have to do this myself at some point in the future..


I noticed there is no serial number, or do my eyes deceive me..? is this on purpose or is it just the way they make them nowadays??


I wonder what the price range are on your specs.? Are we on Original price level or even higher?


Updated family picture is needed now...


Congrats!


----------



## feraledge (May 2, 2016)

Serial number is there, just the way the lighting caught it it doesn't look like it. Goldish type. 
Sorry, pricing is on the DL as per dealer's request.


----------



## Spicypickles (May 2, 2016)

Make sure you type it out a few more times and bold it. Eventually people will stop asking.


----------



## feraledge (May 2, 2016)

It's a logical question. I understand why anyone would ask and also why the dealer would request it be kept on the DL. 
How many ESP Custom NGDs have you seen? If I was a dealer I wouldn't want to hear why a quote was $XXXX different than what I paid 3-5 years from now. 
But also, it's worth going through the quote process, because once you get invested in the specs it's only a matter of time before the justifications for the cost start going and then, like magic, the rest of us can see other people's dream guitars after their 13 month-ish incubation.


----------



## Spicypickles (May 2, 2016)

Eh I'm just being salty because I cant stand it when people don't pay attention. Sorry all, just a pet peeve.


----------



## feraledge (May 2, 2016)

As someone who takes 5 posts to cover a NGD, I can't blame anyone for not catching that one line. We good.


----------



## beerandbeards (May 2, 2016)

Many congratulations brother! I'm glad the wait was worth while and you have your dream guitar. HAILZ!


----------



## Hachetjoel (May 2, 2016)

I keep coming back to this ngd and everytime i see the pics they take my breathe away and i try to relike it. I think SSO may have to make an exception for this one because once is not enough.


----------



## Trashgreen (May 2, 2016)

feraledge said:


> As someone who takes 5 posts to cover a NGD, I can't blame anyone for not catching that one line. We good.


 
This exactly, just read the built tread as well, totally missed that one... but it was great reading too and well needed information on the built progress and waiting time! Thanks though!!


Actually Spicypickles has a good point here as I must have been blind reading through the first page description not seeing that, just read it again and I do fully understand and respect the need for privacy in these matters! 


As you said, how often do we see members here having an ESP custom guitar built to their own specifications it's truly inspiring, so thanks for taking time making these treads, pics and all!!


----------



## feraledge (May 2, 2016)

I was hoping for "Build of the Month", but alas, it's not going on right now. There's a clause in the rules for a six string to be entered if it's exceptional and, well, I believe this guitar meets that criteria.


----------



## Hachetjoel (May 2, 2016)

we don't even need a contest its already gotm.


----------



## feraledge (May 2, 2016)

Hachetjoel said:


> we don't even need a contest its already gotm.



I'd say we petition the mods to sticky this, but after the first page of this thread we might already be too sticky already.
This guitar makes me feel like I need to shower all the time.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (May 2, 2016)

Finally! Looks flawless, congratulations!


----------



## haydn (May 2, 2016)

Phenomenal guitar, and I commend you for having the patience to wait 13 months for it. I know I couldn't.


----------



## electriceye (May 2, 2016)

Not a fan of the Smurf headstock, but damn is that a nice axe!! Congrats!


----------



## feraledge (May 2, 2016)

electriceye said:


> Not a fan of the Smurf headstock, but damn is that a nice axe!! Congrats!



I love me some cockstock. Reverse inline or even regular in line are great, but the second I inevitably bumped the tip of the headstock I'd be in tears.


----------



## Maybrick (May 3, 2016)

Holy .... that is tasty. Congratulations buddy


----------



## cult (May 3, 2016)

It turned out amazing.
Words fail me. Congratulations!

I think some of the battleworn camo covers by bareknuckle would look amazing in this one...


----------



## 13la13la (May 3, 2016)

Can they actually get any better? Tis way too nice! HNGD!


----------



## feraledge (May 4, 2016)

And now for something different. Clean sound tests? 

I dig the Air Norton for sure, but I don't think the D Activator splits well personally nor do I think it goes with the Air Norton really well.
[sc]https://soundcloud.com/feraledge/sacredhunttest[/sc]
[sc]https://soundcloud.com/feraledge/nomeansnotest[/sc]

Couldn't help it, the lows on the D Activator and this Marshall IR had a very particular sound...
[sc]https://soundcloud.com/feraledge/herotest[/sc]


----------



## Dodeejeroo (May 4, 2016)

That fretboard looks like sweet silky heaven...


----------



## MattThePenguin (May 4, 2016)

Wasn't feeling it until that last picture, now there is drool on my computer. Congratulations man.. it's stunning.


----------



## feraledge (May 4, 2016)

MattThePenguin said:


> Wasn't feeling it until that last picture, now there is drool on my computer. Congratulations man.. it's stunning.



Thanks, I'll just assume that it's because you Despise the Sun.


----------



## MattThePenguin (May 4, 2016)

feraledge said:


> Thanks, I'll just assume that it's because you Despise the Sun.



Yeah the sun was making the gloss go crazy so I didn't really see just how insane the top was and how badass you color choice was until the last one. The neck is beautiful too. I love the headstock as well. This is a small thing, but I like the pickup routes, it looks like you could fit covered ones/blackhawks in there... a problem I'm currently having with my DM guitar. (the corners on mine will not allow blackhawks to fit)


----------



## feraledge (May 4, 2016)

MattThePenguin said:


> Yeah the sun was making the gloss go crazy so I didn't really see just how insane the top was and how badass you color choice was until the last one. The neck is beautiful too. I love the headstock as well. This is a small thing, but I like the pickup routes, it looks like you could fit covered ones/blackhawks in there... a problem I'm currently having with my DM guitar. (the corners on mine will not allow blackhawks to fit)



Yes, this all works out perfectly for the black metal custom shop Seymour Duncans that I have on order. I was nervous about the routes being too small which is why I held off on ordering anything, but a guitar this rad deserves equally unique pickups.


----------



## BubbleWrap (May 4, 2016)

That guitar is absolutely gorgeous! I've also had great experiences with Tim at 6-string.


----------



## protest (May 5, 2016)

When you go to play it and you open the case up and see it, do you dance? I would.


----------



## s_k_mullins (May 5, 2016)

One of the best looking ESPs I've ever seen! I saw it on ESP's Instagram recently and almost drooled on my phone's screen. Congrats sir!


----------



## Hachetjoel (May 5, 2016)

feraledge said:


> 13 months in the making, a bunch of pics first.


this pic made me order these picks.


----------



## feraledge (May 5, 2016)

protest said:


> When you go to play it and you open the case up and see it, do you dance? I would.



If I'm reading this correctly, you're saying you would keep it in a case. No can do good sir. It's hanging on the wall so I HAVE to grab it every time I walk by. That is when I'm not already playing it. 
That said, I am thinking about getting one of these SKB waterproof cases for it:


----------



## Hachetjoel (May 5, 2016)

feraledge said:


> If I'm reading this correctly, you're saying you would keep it in a case. No can do good sir. It's hanging on the wall so I HAVE to grab it every time I walk by. That is when I'm not already playing it.
> That said, I am thinking about getting one of these SKB waterproof cases for it:


your insurance company would love that 
source: work in insurance.


----------



## feraledge (May 5, 2016)

Hachetjoel said:


> this pic made me order these picks.



No remorse, no repent. 
I really dig them, slightly larger than the Jazz III V2s that I was using religiously before. Faster release.


----------



## Hachetjoel (May 5, 2016)

they looks like the perfect size jazz III they've always been about too small for my sausage fingers.


----------



## feraledge (May 5, 2016)

I went back and forth between these and the V2 for a while, but these are definitely my favorite. Can't tell how they fit in sausage fingers, for better or for worse. 
Good note on the insurance tip, I will have a walk through at my new house at the end of the month in which case I'll have to tell an insurance agent how much my gear needs to be insured for.


----------



## protest (May 5, 2016)

feraledge said:


> If I'm reading this correctly, you're saying you would keep it in a case. No can do good sir. It's hanging on the wall so I HAVE to grab it every time I walk by. That is when I'm not already playing it.
> That said, I am thinking about getting one of these SKB waterproof cases for it:



You should get one of those baby carrier sling things and just wear it on you at all times.


----------



## feraledge (May 5, 2016)

protest said:


> You should get one of those baby carrier sling things and just wear it on you at all times.



A strap does the job just fine, but this is something I don't want to do when my daughters start throwing things around. 
In a true testament to my love of my daughters, I have left both of them wear it and "play" it. And I sweat like crazy every time...


----------



## jvms (May 5, 2016)

Hey, man, is the Extra Thin Neck any close to an Ibby Wizard?
Stunning guitar, btw!


----------



## Hachetjoel (May 5, 2016)

I don't sell insurance but I would recommend a policy for your instruments, you can probably get it really cheap insured for a declared value and no deductible in the event they're destroyed or stolen (God forbid) you can probably get it through whoever your house or car is insured through. I would recommend that or seeing if you can have them scheduled on your homeowners policy most insurance companies have a $1500 limit for musical instruments unless they're scheduled, and most people have at least a $1000 deductible so if all your guitars were stolen you'd probably get $500. And scheduling them means no deductible and you'll get their actual declared value in the event of a loss.


----------



## feraledge (May 5, 2016)

jvms said:


> Hey, man, is the Extra Thin Neck any close to an Ibby Wizard?
> Stunning guitar, btw!



Tis not, you're looking for Extra Thin Flat to get closer to that territory. This is a perfect extra thin C, Ibanez needs that flat back that hurts my wrists.


----------



## feraledge (May 5, 2016)

Hachetjoel said:


> I don't sell insurance but I would recommend a policy for your instruments, you can probably get it really cheap insured for a declared value and no deductible in the event they're destroyed or stolen (God forbid) you can probably get it through whoever your house or car is insured through. I would recommend that or seeing if you can have them scheduled on your homeowners policy most insurance companies have a $1500 limit for musical instruments unless they're scheduled, and most people have at least a $1000 deductible so if all your guitars were stolen you'd probably get $500. And scheduling them means no deductible and you'll get their actual declared value in the event of a loss.



Thank you for this. I think we all just learned something relevant. 
Would love to give you a big rep for that, but alas...


----------



## Hachetjoel (May 5, 2016)

of course, I think that guitar is probably the target of a lot of potential theft from members of this form


----------



## feraledge (May 5, 2016)

Hachetjoel said:


> of course, I think that guitar is probably the target of a lot of potential theft from members of this form



I'm making a "case" out of one of these hollow bodies to foil any plans:


----------



## awake69 (May 5, 2016)

If they ever were to release this as your signature guitar...SIGN ME UP!!
Easily the nicest ESP I've ever seen. 

You, sir, are living the dream!!!


----------



## JD27 (May 5, 2016)

feraledge said:


> I went back and forth between these and the V2 for a while, but these are definitely my favorite. Can't tell how they fit in sausage fingers, for better or for worse.
> Good note on the insurance tip, I will have a walk through at my new house at the end of the month in which case I'll have to tell an insurance agent how much my gear needs to be insured for.





Hachetjoel said:


> I don't sell insurance but I would recommend a policy for your instruments, you can probably get it really cheap insured for a declared value and no deductible in the event they're destroyed or stolen (God forbid) you can probably get it through whoever your house or car is insured through. I would recommend that or seeing if you can have them scheduled on your homeowners policy most insurance companies have a $1500 limit for musical instruments unless they're scheduled, and most people have at least a $1000 deductible so if all your guitars were stolen you'd probably get $500. And scheduling them means no deductible and you'll get their actual declared value in the event of a loss.



I just did this with my new house, all my stuff is listed on the policy. It was a sobering moment when I added up the total value.


----------



## possumkiller (May 5, 2016)

Ah yes I remember when I first got a custom shop Kh-4/2/custom (Kh-4 with ebony fretboard and skulls with satin neck back). I used to wash my hands before touching it. I would leave it laying in the case with the lid open by my bed/futon so I could touch it in the middle of the night so I could make sure it wasn't all just a dream. I would put the case in my trunk and take it with me to work so I could touch it during lunch. I would hang it on the towel hook on the bathroom wall so it didn't have to leave my sight while I made poo. 

What I'm trying to say is, NEVER EVER SELL IT FOR ANY REASON NO MATTER HOW DESPERATE YOU ARE OR YOU WILL BE FOREVER AFTER CURSED TO HAVE ....TY GUITARS THAT WILL NEVER COME CLOSE TO YOUR ONE TRUE LOVE AND NO AMOUNT OF DECENT GUITARS WILL FILL THE HOLE IN YOUR SOUL LEFT BY THE ONE AND ONLY GUITAR THAT COULD EVER TRULY SATISFY YOU AND YOU'LL FIND YOURSELF NAKED IN THE BATHTUB COVERED IN DRUNKEN VOMIT AND PISS WITH THE BARREL OF A .357 MAGNUM IN YOUR MOUTH THINKING OF THE TIME YOU SOLD THE GREATEST GUITAR EVER CREATED.

Anyway, just a warning from someone whose been there.


Sweet axe


----------



## feraledge (May 5, 2016)

^ You had me at .357 Magnum...


----------



## Hachetjoel (May 5, 2016)

+1 on taking your guitar to work my Ormsb has been going with me every day


----------



## feraledge (May 5, 2016)

Hachetjoel said:


> +1 on taking your guitar to work my Ormsb has been going with me every day



+1 on working from home!


----------



## bnzboy (May 6, 2016)

feraledge said:


> +1 on working from home!



WFH = The guitar is ready at all times


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement (May 9, 2016)

Feraledge, Idk whether to thank you or to hate you because you're making me spend all my money -_- but thanks to you (and others on the forum, but your barrage of beautiful ESPs was what really pushed me over the edge) I have fallen head over heels with ESP/LTD, I bought my first one a couple of months ago (M-1000), I have an EC-1000 Silverburst in transit to me and now I am looking for a Horizon 1000. The M-1000 is by far the best guitar I've ever played and the EC looks like it's going to be epic as well. If I could nab me a Horizon with a c0ckstock I would be one happy camper, so in summary: Thank you and I hate you, and I love your custom Horizon.


----------



## feraledge (May 9, 2016)

Just purchased...




Sentient neck.


----------



## feraledge (May 9, 2016)

RUSH_Of_Excitement said:


> Feraledge, Idk whether to thank you or to hate you because you're making me spend all my money -_- but thanks to you (and others on the forum, but your barrage of beautiful ESPs was what really pushed me over the edge) I have fallen head over heels with ESP/LTD, I bought my first one a couple of months ago (M-1000), I have an EC-1000 Silverburst in transit to me and now I am looking for a Horizon 1000. The M-1000 is by far the best guitar I've ever played and the EC looks like it's going to be epic as well. If I could nab me a Horizon with a c0ckstock I would be one happy camper, so in summary: Thank you and I hate you, and I love your custom Horizon.



I totally get it, but when you hold a Horizon, there's just no turning back. That holds true for pretty much all ESPs. 
But I think you should keep an eye out for an actual ESP/E-II Horizon. They seem to be priced fairly high right now in comparison to the last year or so, but the 96 ESP Horizon I had was ridiculously amazing and I bought it for $550. Granted, it needed a lot of work, but once I did it I would have no problem saying it played on par with my Custom. Total gem. 
Not that the MH/H1000 is a bad guitar by any means, but it's worth it to look for sure. 
I actually really enjoyed breathing life back into that 96 Horizon. I keep thinking I should do Horizon revitalization work just because it felt so fulfilling to do. 
I was at Home Depot today and found myself staring at pieces of maple and thinking about building guitars. So maybe some more refurbs and total refrets are in order. Hmmmm...


----------



## Hachetjoel (May 10, 2016)

Thought you were going for a custom set? The sentient neck is really meh in my opinion.


----------



## 13la13la (May 10, 2016)

feraledge said:


> I totally get it, but when you hold a Horizon, there's just no turning back. That holds true for pretty much all ESPs.
> But I think you should keep an eye out for an actual ESP/E-II Horizon. They seem to be priced fairly high right now in comparison to the last year or so, but the 96 ESP Horizon I had was ridiculously amazing and I bought it for $550. Granted, it needed a lot of work, but once I did it I would have no problem saying it played on par with my Custom. Total gem.
> Not that the MH/H1000 is a bad guitar by any means, but it's worth it to look for sure.
> I actually really enjoyed breathing life back into that 96 Horizon. I keep thinking I should do Horizon revitalization work just because it felt so fulfilling to do.
> I was at Home Depot today and found myself staring at pieces of maple and thinking about building guitars. So maybe some more refurbs and total refrets are in order. Hmmmm...



Careful now that is how dreams are born


----------



## feraledge (May 10, 2016)

Hachetjoel said:


> Thought you were going for a custom set? The sentient neck is really meh in my opinion.



Nah, I just got the custom bridge. Probably should've splurged a bit more on it and just spent the extra $50 to get a matching neck, but I didn't. 
I think the Sentient is solid. It mixes well with the Nazgul which is the driving force of the bridge PUP. I was thinking about a 59 or Jazz, but, to be totally vain, the nickel vs black nickel pole pieces would have bothered me. 
Sentient splits well too. But, yeah, should have just probably dropped some extra cash, but I think I can live with it. 
I will say that my first round with the Sentient wasn't nearly as impressive as later ones. I've had it in three guitars now I think??


----------



## feraledge (May 10, 2016)

13la13la said:


> Careful now that is how dreams are born



I'm not the one who should be careful really. I'd probably do this for other people.


----------



## 13la13la (May 10, 2016)

feraledge said:


> I'm not the one who should be careful really. I'd probably do this for other people.



My heart would approve, my bankaccount.. not so much..


----------



## feraledge (May 10, 2016)

I was going to pour out some kombucha for all the guitars I've sold since this build was started, but instead I'll just post up pics of some of the Horizons since they're all such amazing guitars. 





Top to bottom: E-II FR7, LTD BS7, ESP SS Horizon FR2, LTD Elite Horizon III FR
















And I sold this years ago, but my all time favorite ESP Horizon finishes: 1) Flamed Black Fog (yes, I win) 2) Flamed Faded denim and 3) Quilted DBSB:





I need to get some more pics of the Custom, but it rained pretty much the whole last week...


----------



## feraledge (May 10, 2016)

^ Horizon fun fact, that DBSB NT-II is the only mahogany one in the bunch. All alder or ash otherwise.


----------



## feraledge (May 10, 2016)

And just because I feel bad that you all don't get to see this everyday...




So hot. Every time...

We're a small, but tight family, will be rounded out superbly when the Sully 624T is ready in a couple months.


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement (May 10, 2016)

feraledge said:


> I totally get it, but when you hold a Horizon, there's just no turning back. That holds true for pretty much all ESPs.
> But I think you should keep an eye out for an actual ESP/E-II Horizon. They seem to be priced fairly high right now in comparison to the last year or so, but the 96 ESP Horizon I had was ridiculously amazing and I bought it for $550. Granted, it needed a lot of work, but once I did it I would have no problem saying it played on par with my Custom. Total gem.
> Not that the MH/H1000 is a bad guitar by any means, but it's worth it to look for sure.
> I actually really enjoyed breathing life back into that 96 Horizon. I keep thinking I should do Horizon revitalization work just because it felt so fulfilling to do.
> I was at Home Depot today and found myself staring at pieces of maple and thinking about building guitars. So maybe some more refurbs and total refrets are in order. Hmmmm...



Thanks for the advice man, I'll keep my eyes peeled, rn the cheapest one I see is for about a grand, which is too much for my college student blood, the only reason I've been able to afford the other ltd's has been because I've been able to trade up my other guitars for them, so rn I think ltd's will have to do. As soon as I get a well paying job out of college though, watch out  btw, thanks again for the pics


----------



## possumkiller (May 10, 2016)

I have to agree with feral. I got an old 90s M-II for a steal and am doing some work to it. Nothing serious just cleaning, new pickups and pickguard, replacing rusty screws with pretty new black ones. I can definitely say it plays on par with the custom shop KH4 I used to have. The best part is it was cheaper than a lot of LTDs and I won't go on a shooting spree if it gets a nick or dent.


----------



## tylerpond05 (May 10, 2016)

Looks freaking killer!!


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement (May 10, 2016)

You all need to let me in in these dope deals


----------



## protest (May 10, 2016)

feraledge said:


> And just because I feel bad that you all don't get to see this everyday...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (May 10, 2016)

Man, you've got some seriously great taste  the Charvel fits in surprisingly well with the rest, too!


----------



## RLG167 (May 10, 2016)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Man, you've got some seriously great taste  the Charvel fits in surprisingly well with the rest, too!



Yeah, the mint green body and unfinished headstock on the Charvel looks nice between the two darker ESP's.


----------



## Aso (May 10, 2016)

feraledge said:


> I was thinking about a 59 or Jazz, but, to be totally vain, the nickel vs black nickel pole pieces would have bothered me.


You can do a floor custom on a 59 or a Jazz and have the pole pieces swapped out to black nickle for almost no difference. I ordered a 59 with no logo and black pole pieces to go with a el diablo in my rhodes pro. The cost for the 59 as a floor custom was the same as a normal 59.

Here's more info on the floor customs
http://www.seymourduncan.com/blog/the-tone-garage/seymour-duncan-shop-floor-custom-options


----------



## MattThePenguin (May 10, 2016)

So because the volume knob is recessed, it doesn't get in the way at all? That seems like it would bother the hell out of me, but it looks recessed just enough to where you only hit it intentionally.


----------



## RLG167 (May 11, 2016)

MattThePenguin said:


> So because the volume knob is recessed, it doesn't get in the way at all? That seems like it would bother the hell out of me, but it looks recessed just enough to where you only hit it intentionally.



I've had guitars like that before. It's comfortable, and yeah, you only hit it of you want to. Because if you look at it from the side of the guitar, it's recessed on one side more than the other because of the carved top. So you can still get a good grip on it.


----------



## feraledge (May 11, 2016)

MattThePenguin said:


> So because the volume knob is recessed, it doesn't get in the way at all? That seems like it would bother the hell out of me, but it looks recessed just enough to where you only hit it intentionally.



It's only recessed into the archtop, so if the top was flat to the edge, that's where it would sit. I have never been bothered by having a volume knob in that location, but I know it drives some people absolutely nuts. I just play with my wrist and also have OCD about checking the volume is on 10 with my pinky while playing, so I don't even really notice it unless it gets pointed out, but I've never hit it unintentionally either...
TL;DR, if that location bothers you, I'm not sure the arch top will help a lot. But you can get the option with the custom shop to move it back further as well.


----------



## possumkiller (May 11, 2016)

That thing is so hot. I see you have been expanding your Horizons... HAHAHAHA I kill myself sometimes! I think it would look badass with a reverse pointy inline but then I'm a guy who would put a reverse pointy inline on a Viper or Eclipse or Mystique or anything really.


----------



## feraledge (May 11, 2016)

I dig the reverse inline (on Horizons, you heretic!), but in terms of the Horizon I rate as follows: 
1) Cockstock
2) Reverse in line
3) Regular in line

In terms of "most likely to bump the tip off the wall when walking around": 
1) Reverse in line
2) Regular in line
3) Cockstock

My odds lie in favor of my preference. Stars aligned.


----------



## possumkiller (May 11, 2016)

My cousin has a Horizon with the teardrop headstock. He's never chipped the headstock on anything. Instead the body was gashed to the wood down by the jack plate. I couldn't handle a brand new custom like that. I would be so afraid of anything touching it. If I ever get to order my MII 7 string from the custom shop I'll have to get them to pre scratch and dent it so I'll be able to play it properly.


----------



## feraledge (May 12, 2016)

Proof that ESP's Custom Shop luthiers are magical: 






1) The guitar
2) That finish, that top
3) That when they were routing the pickups, they seemed to have looked into their crystal ball of wisdom and strength to realize that what this guitar was missing was a set of Seymour Duncans with black metal covers, black nickel pole pieces and a custom wound bridge. 
Because: A) This looks super, super hot and B) Going to fit like a glove. 

No remorse, no repent!


----------



## Spicypickles (May 12, 2016)

I love that you're posting this thing in every thread, and keeping it on every page in this thread.


Fr srs, no kidds. Such a gorgeous instrument.


----------



## Hachetjoel (May 12, 2016)

possumkiller said:


> My cousin has a Horizon with the teardrop headstock. He's never chipped the headstock on anything. Instead the body was gashed to the wood down by the jack plate. I couldn't handle a brand new custom like that. I would be so afraid of anything touching it. If I ever get to order my MII 7 string from the custom shop I'll have to get them to pre scratch and dent it so I'll be able to play it properly.



maybe thats why the relic guitars are so popular these days


----------



## RLG167 (May 12, 2016)

Hachetjoel said:


> maybe thats why the relic guitars are so popular these days



People actually take surprisingly good care of relics. Why pay $2K for a guitar that looks worn, then ACTUALLY PLAY IT? that's crazy XD


----------



## Fierce_Swe (May 13, 2016)

Pups with black covers will look killer!!!


----------



## Hachetjoel (May 16, 2016)




----------



## feraledge (May 16, 2016)

^


----------



## MattThePenguin (May 16, 2016)

I'm a fan of this SSO meme haha


----------



## Hachetjoel (May 16, 2016)

Dude I told you, it's gonna be a meme, I can feel it.


----------



## feraledge (May 16, 2016)

It might be an extremely unpopular one. Which is unfortunate, because it is hilarious.


----------



## RLG167 (May 16, 2016)

I made a few memes




[/URL][/img]


----------



## RLG167 (May 16, 2016)

[/URL][/img]


----------



## RLG167 (May 16, 2016)

[/URL][/img]


----------



## feraledge (May 17, 2016)




----------



## RLG167 (May 17, 2016)

Love it, Feral. But drop C isn't low enough to Djent... I have friends who play Drop G 8 strings in their band, and they're prog metal XD


----------



## protest (May 17, 2016)

I've posted this in 2 other threads now. Am I doing this right?


----------



## feraledge (May 17, 2016)

RLG167 said:


> Love it, Feral. But drop C isn't low enough to Djent... I have friends who play Drop G 8 strings in their band, and they're prog metal XD



You can djent in Drop C, I just gladly opt not to. You have to have crazy high string tension and remove any chance for "organic" resonation before processing your br00tz tone.


----------



## feraledge (May 17, 2016)

protest said:


> I've posted this in 2 other threads now. Am I doing this right?



Close, but you have to contextualize it in some kind of slight on my guitar until someone thinks your trying to heist an NGD post and calls you out for it. 
I'm guessing that's becoming a part of the process.


----------



## Hachetjoel (May 17, 2016)

We are all gonna get banned and I love it


----------



## Spicypickles (May 17, 2016)

I support these shenanigans because those guitars are .... hot.


----------



## protest (May 17, 2016)

feraledge said:


> Close, but you have to contextualize it in some kind of slight on my guitar until someone thinks your trying to heist an NGD post and calls you out for it.
> I'm guessing that's becoming a part of the process.



How bout now??


----------



## feraledge (May 17, 2016)

I would've gone this way, but what do I know...


----------



## protest (May 17, 2016)

Let's go with that one haha.


----------



## JD27 (May 17, 2016)

Are you using 11-48s for Drop C?


----------



## feraledge (May 17, 2016)

JD27 said:


> Are you using 11-48s for Drop C?



Like a maniac.


That's what was on the San Dimas Style 2 when I sent it too.


----------



## protest (May 17, 2016)

feraledge said:


> Like a maniac.
> 
> 
> That's what was on the San Dimas Style 2 when I sent it too.



He thought you just detuned it for shipping...didn't realize you were a maniac.


----------



## JD27 (May 17, 2016)

feraledge said:


> Like a maniac.
> 
> 
> That's what was on the San Dimas Style 2 when I sent it too.



Yeah, thought they were a tad light, they didn't stay long.  48 is a bit light for me in Drop C. I use 10-52s on my 25.5" guitars.


----------



## feraledge (May 17, 2016)

Every now and then I go up in gauges for a bit, but can't reprogram it. Strangely enough, I think I use the same gauge for E-E on my 7 string.


----------



## RLG167 (May 17, 2016)

feraledge said:


> Every now and then I go up in gauges for a bit, but can't reprogram it. Strangely enough, I think I use the same gauge for E-E on my 7 string.



Yeah, I've tried everything, but I keep going back to my beloved NYXL 10-52's, even in Open C


----------



## RLG167 (May 20, 2016)

Got the Custom Duncans yet?


----------



## feraledge (May 20, 2016)

Got the neck, but the bridge is probably a couple weeks out.


----------



## Hachetjoel (May 21, 2016)

how do you like the sentient vs the air norton in that guitar also updated pics please  I'm a sucker for covered neck humbuckers uncovered bridge humbuckers, especially in archtops, makes me think of muscle cars with their hoods off. like the bridge pickup is too hot to be covered.


----------



## feraledge (May 21, 2016)

I'm waiting for the bridge PUP to come in before I switch anything around. OCD, hoping the bridge is done sooner than later, but I will be out of commission for the better part of next week while moving.


----------



## Hachetjoel (May 21, 2016)

Well you better just send your guitars to me to look after while you move. It's the right thing to do.


----------



## madrigal77 (May 21, 2016)

That finish is SICK!! Not a fan of the maple board though. It would look even better with ebony. Congrats!! I've always wanted a CS ESP.


----------



## feraledge (May 21, 2016)

madrigal77 said:


> That finish is SICK!! Not a fan of the maple board though. It would look even better with ebony. Congrats!! I've always wanted a CS ESP.



I very strongly encourage you to try and prove my specs wrong. There's not enough black fog Horizons in this world.


----------



## madrigal77 (May 21, 2016)

Haha it definitely makes it more unique. I just don't like maple boards in anything that isn't Fender. Totally just my preference though. That's one of the sexiest esp customs I've ever seen.


----------



## MattThePenguin (May 21, 2016)

The maple is so cleeeeeean though... I feel like it would be too dark with ebony. Everything would just be.. black


----------



## feraledge (May 21, 2016)

madrigal77 said:


> Haha it definitely makes it more unique. I just don't like maple boards in anything that isn't Fender. Totally just my preference though. That's one of the sexiest esp customs I've ever seen.



There was a time when my maple FB tastes were very, very specific. Even so much that I didn't like when they got "dirty". But there's something to be said about having a beautiful guitar that shows its use.
This guitar is clearly beautiful, but it's most beautiful when viewed from above while being played. 
There are companies that make beautiful guitars, ESP makes amazing guitars that want to be played and they happen to be really beautiful too.


----------



## feraledge (May 21, 2016)

MattThePenguin said:


> The maple is so cleeeeeean though... I feel like it would be too dark with ebony. Everything would just be.. black



I will always like a Spinal Tap reference, but a None More Black Horizon would still be glorious. I'd take it to the Sex Farm.


----------



## feraledge (May 21, 2016)

Hachetjoel said:


> Well you better just send your guitars to me to look after while you move. It's the right thing to do.



I might consider it, but I fear what it would do for the loving relationship you've built with your harem of Ibanez.


----------



## Hachetjoel (May 21, 2016)

feraledge said:


> I might consider it, but I fear what it would do for the loving relationship you've built with your harem of Ibanez.



You're right, the last thing I need is motivation to buy more Ibanez


----------



## feraledge (May 21, 2016)

Hachetjoel said:


> You're right, the last thing I need is motivation to buy more Ibanez



I just have the feeling that you might end up with an ESP yourself in the near future... It's a really strong feeling, I can almost see it. Like an Extrasensory Perception that you were meant to have one.


----------



## Undivide (May 22, 2016)

Damm my Dreams guitar


----------



## Ikke (May 24, 2016)

This guitar is BEAUTIFUL!!! Congrats! My ESP custom will hopefully be on the way soon!!!


----------



## feraledge (May 25, 2016)

Ikke said:


> This guitar is BEAUTIFUL!!! Congrats! My ESP custom will hopefully be on the way soon!!!



Specs! Specs! Specs!

In other news, SD called, pick up is done. Putting the cover on and shipping.


----------



## Ikke (May 25, 2016)

feraledge said:


> Specs! Specs! Specs!
> 
> In other news, SD called, pick up is done. Putting the cover on and shipping.



The specs are a secret until it's done and I can share my NGD (don't want to spoil all the fun!) 

Custom guitar and custom pickups! What's the wait time for a custom SD?


----------



## RLG167 (May 26, 2016)

Ikke said:


> The specs are a secret until it's done and I can share my NGD (don't want to spoil all the fun!)
> 
> Custom guitar and custom pickups! What's the wait time for a custom SD?



From the time frame of the posts, I'd say 2-3 weeks. Not bad for a custom built pickup


----------



## Ikke (May 26, 2016)

RLG167 said:


> From the time frame of the posts, I'd say 2-3 weeks. Not bad for a custom built pickup



I wonder if they could could design some passives that sound like an EMG 57 and 66...Hmmmmmmm......


----------



## feraledge (May 26, 2016)

Ikke said:


> The specs are a secret until it's done and I can share my NGD (don't want to spoil all the fun!)
> 
> Custom guitar and custom pickups! What's the wait time for a custom SD?




What a tease! Do you know how long you have left? Just kidding, they don't say anything. When did you place your order? 
I placed my order with SD on April 27th, one day shy of 4 weeks and it's currently "awaiting fulfillment" and I would anticipate it within a week.


----------



## feraledge (May 26, 2016)

Ikke said:


> I wonder if they could could design some passives that sound like an EMG 57 and 66...Hmmmmmmm......



Wouldn't hurt to give a Distortion set a try.


----------



## JD27 (May 27, 2016)

Ikke said:


> The specs are a secret until it's done and I can share my NGD (don't want to spoil all the fun!)
> 
> Custom guitar and custom pickups! What's the wait time for a custom SD?



15 day ban for illegal teasing of ESP custom build.


----------



## Ikke (May 27, 2016)

feraledge said:


> What a tease! Do you know how long you have left? Just kidding, they don't say anything. When did you place your order?
> I placed my order with SD on April 27th, one day shy of 4 weeks and it's currently "awaiting fulfillment" and I would anticipate it within a week.



That's a pretty fast turn around. I may go the same route then!


----------



## Ikke (May 27, 2016)

JD27 said:


> 15 day ban for illegal teasing of ESP custom build.





Hopefully by the time my ban is over, I can tell you all about it!


----------



## CapnForsaggio (May 27, 2016)

feraledge said:


> Wouldn't hurt to give a Distortion set a try.



I recently discovered the Duncan Distortion... I had always overlooked it as every other aftermarket pickup ever made is newer (seriously, I think the DD is the FIRST aftermarket pickup...).

It absolutely ....ing slays. Best metal bridge pickup I have tried to date (mahogany body custom rhoads V).


----------



## Ikke (May 27, 2016)

CapnForsaggio said:


> I recently discovered the Duncan Distortion... I had always overlooked it as every other aftermarket pickup ever made is newer (seriously, I think the DD is the FIRST aftermarket pickup...).
> 
> It absolutely ....ing slays. Best metal bridge pickup I have tried to date (mahogany body custom rhoads V).



How is it with clarity? I started using some EMG 57-7/66-7 in my Agile Interceptor Pro and those things sound so gorgeous. However, I'd still prefer some passives that can maintain and similar amount of clarity.


----------



## CapnForsaggio (May 27, 2016)

In my opinion, it is not as clear as the EMG81 (the only one I have experience with), but in a GOOD way. It doesn't sounds sterile.

It just has the "right" harmonic overtones. Nothing too trebly, but the upper mid harmonics just jump out of it.


----------



## Ikke (May 27, 2016)

CapnForsaggio said:


> In my opinion, it is not as clear as the EMG81 (the only one I have experience with), but in a GOOD way. It doesn't sounds sterile.
> 
> It just has the "right" harmonic overtones. Nothing too trebly, but the upper mid harmonics just jump out of it.



I see I see. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## feraledge (May 27, 2016)

CapnForsaggio said:


> In my opinion, it is not as clear as the EMG81 (the only one I have experience with), but in a GOOD way. It doesn't sounds sterile.
> 
> It just has the "right" harmonic overtones. Nothing too trebly, but the upper mid harmonics just jump out of it.



^ this.
I say the Distortion is like an 81 came to life. Balanced but responsive and still hot.


----------



## Ikke (May 27, 2016)

feraledge said:


> ^ this.
> I say the Distortion is like an 81 came to life. Balanced but responsive and still hot.



Okke. I don't hate the 81. It's a very harsh pickup though! Right now, the SD Custom 5-7 is my favorite passive and EMG 57-7 is my active of choice. I need these pickups to have a baby lol. I'll look more into the Distortions.


----------



## feraledge (May 27, 2016)

Ikke said:


> Okke. I don't hate the 81. It's a very harsh pickup though! Right now, the SD Custom 5-7 is my favorite passive and EMG 57-7 is my active of choice. I need these pickups to have a baby lol. I'll look more into the Distortions.



It might not hurt to just ask the good folks at Seymour Duncan if they can do that.


----------



## Ikke (May 27, 2016)

feraledge said:


> It might not hurt to just ask the good folks at Seymour Duncan if they can do that.



I had planned to! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Josh Delikan (May 28, 2016)

What a beauty! Congrats!


----------



## feraledge (May 28, 2016)

PUP will be here on Friday, so the guitar will be complete.


----------



## Ikke (May 30, 2016)

feraledge said:


> PUP will be here on Friday, so the guitar will be complete.



Did you only get a new bridge pickup or a set? Sorry if you mentioned this already! 

Also, I can slow feel myself leaning towards getting some custom Duncans. There's a part on the order form that says "If you have a name for your pickup, enter it here:", so I have to ask....did you name your pickups?


----------



## feraledge (May 31, 2016)

Ikke said:


> Did you only get a new bridge pickup or a set? Sorry if you mentioned this already!
> 
> Also, I can slow feel myself leaning towards getting some custom Duncans. There's a part on the order form that says "If you have a name for your pickup, enter it here:", so I have to ask....did you name your pickups?



Got a matching covered Sentient for the neck already. Probably should have just sprung for a matching set, but I can live with it. 
I named the bridge Obsidian.


----------



## Ikke (May 31, 2016)

feraledge said:


> Got a matching covered Sentient for the neck already. Probably should have just sprung for a matching set, but I can live with it.
> I named the bridge Obsidian.



Cool! Super Side Note

I was looking at your thread for the build process and notice that at some point you owned an Edwards E-HR-145NT/QM (Aqua Blue). Or at least, that's what it looked like to me. If so, how is it? I came dangerously close to buying one last week...My second custom was going to be a Horizon that was very similar to that.


----------



## feraledge (May 31, 2016)

Ikke said:


> Cool! Super Side Note
> 
> I was looking at your thread for the build process and notice that at some point you owned an Edwards E-HR-145NT/QM (Aqua Blue). Or at least, that's what it looked like to me. If so, how is it? I came dangerously close to buying one last week...My second custom was going to be a Horizon that was very similar to that.



Someone else posted the Edwards in that thread. I have not owned any Edwards guitars.... yet.


----------



## RLG167 (Jun 3, 2016)

So, did you get the pup?


----------



## Hachetjoel (Jun 3, 2016)

I've been refreshing this thread all day waiting


----------



## feraledge (Jun 3, 2016)

I did something very, very stupid. I don't want to talk about it. Guitar is fine, but the pickup swap will be a couple weeks off probably. 
In other news, seriously, the only reason I've picked up one of my other guitars is because I knew my daughters would want to play it or because I was going to my parents house for the night and needed to noodle (and in all these cases, the So Cal is the clear go to). BUT I've finally got my amp set up again and have been able to play a bunch today. I just love this guitar so ridiculously much. It's perfect. It's even starting to get a bit of faint bit of wear showing on the maple fretboard! 
I'm eyeing up some spots on the property to get more shots too. Pretty positive there will be shots on the dock with the lake in the near future...maybe in every NGD thread...


----------



## Blytheryn (Jun 4, 2016)

feraledge said:


> I did something very, very stupid. I don't want to talk about it. Guitar is fine, but the pickup swap will be a couple weeks off probably.
> In other news, seriously, the only reason I've picked up one of my other guitars is because I knew my daughters would want to play it or because I was going to my parents house for the night and needed to noodle (and in all these cases, the So Cal is the clear go to). BUT I've finally got my amp set up again and have been able to play a bunch today. I just love this guitar so ridiculously much. It's perfect. It's even starting to get a bit of faint bit of wear showing on the maple fretboard!
> I'm eyeing up some spots on the property to get more shots too. Pretty positive there will be shots on the dock with the lake in the near future...maybe in every NGD thread...



You commissioned another one?


----------



## Spicypickles (Jun 4, 2016)

*prays for sevenstring version of the new 6*


----------



## feraledge (Jun 4, 2016)

Haha, yeah, I guess I set the standard high when I usually say "I did something stupid" as meaning I bought something else. Nope. This time I did something legitimately idiotic and am paying the price for it. Too embarrassed to discuss.


----------



## Ikke (Jun 4, 2016)

feraledge said:


> Haha, yeah, I guess I set the standard high when I usually say "I did something stupid" as meaning I bought something else. Nope. This time I did something legitimately idiotic and am paying the price for it. Too embarrassed to discuss.



Is the metaphorical damage of this "something stupid/idiotic" permanent or just temporary?


----------



## RLG167 (Jun 4, 2016)

feraledge said:


> Haha, yeah, I guess I set the standard high when I usually say "I did something stupid" as meaning I bought something else. Nope. This time I did something legitimately idiotic and am paying the price for it. Too embarrassed to discuss.



Please tell me you didn't chip the headstock taking it off the wall! I've done that before with the rounded headstocks...


----------



## Hachetjoel (Jun 4, 2016)

"too embarrassed to discuss" 
>people keep asking questions.
just drop it guys  if he doesnt want to talk about it he doesnt want to talk about it.


----------



## feraledge (Jun 4, 2016)

Ikke said:


> Is the metaphorical damage of this "something stupid/idiotic" permanent or just temporary?



Temporary, the guitar is still flawless. Rest easy.


----------



## Andromalia (Jun 5, 2016)

feraledge said:


> I did something very, very stupid. I don't want to talk about it.



You just did, so spill the beans now


----------



## feraledge (Jun 5, 2016)

Fine. No one can possibly make me feel dumber or yell at me more than I was yelling at myself than I have anyways...
Prepare for stupidity. 
I was really tired, shouldn't have been working on PUPs. I was being really careful about everything and had to use my large metal snips on the tabs. Everything was going good, but then a little piece of metal was hanging after a snip, I just went to quickly to grab the end of it with the snips and next thing I know the braid lands on my foot. 
Sent back for a rebraid. 
Never been more pissed at myself. Took me 24 hours of trying to find anything else to blame, but it was all me. 

Moral of the story: if you think you're too tired to work on your guitar, you're too tired to work on your guitar. 
Signed, 
An idiot.


----------



## Spicypickles (Jun 6, 2016)

That's not too bad.


----------



## Hachetjoel (Jun 6, 2016)

is it bad thats kind of what I expected.  I've done way dumber don't feel bad pal.


----------



## feraledge (Jun 6, 2016)

It's fixable, so that's good. But seriously, mad dumb. I have never been so pissed at myself.


----------



## RLG167 (Jun 6, 2016)

Want to hear stupid, I sold a guitar once and when I was getting ready to pack it my dog ran into it, it fell over and the neck broke. That's stupid. What you did was more of an accident


----------



## MattThePenguin (Jun 7, 2016)

I got mad and punched a box, and now I can't play guitar for a few weeks. That's about as stupid as it gets haha. I was working on a NGD myself, but it will have to wait.

I honestly thought you had messed the guitar up somehow, got pretty worried haha


----------



## feraledge (Jun 7, 2016)

Thanks for that "could be worse" perspective. Sorry to hear about your situations, but yeah, the sting of having to send back a brand new, custom wound pickup within 24 hours and being flooded with embarrassment and rage of having done something so stupid still stings. 
The upside is that the guitar is amazing and the D Activator sounds good. Just ready for complete customized perfection!


----------



## feraledge (Jun 8, 2016)

Might as well post a few pics, right? 
There's something insanely fulfilling about getting a custom SD that you've branded. Like you can pretend for a second that you earned this instead of just paying for it! 






Still hot.





Just moved in, but this is becoming my permanent workbench, complete with legit lighting so I can see myself doing stupid things too late at night. But much better than just having all my tools in a cabinet. This was my first project, so just a few tools out at the time, will have it complete this week probably.


----------



## Spicypickles (Jun 8, 2016)

Comfy guitar work-nook.


----------



## Blytheryn (Jun 8, 2016)

Sweet workspace, Feral. Wish I had a nice little corner like that myself!


----------



## RLG167 (Jun 10, 2016)

Now let's play "Jealous of Feral". I'll go first.....I lose


----------



## feraledge (Jun 10, 2016)

My wife and I worked on the basement tonight, workspace is looking much more legit now.


----------



## RLG167 (Jun 10, 2016)

feraledge said:


> My wife and I worked on the basement tonight, workspace is looking much more legit now.



...I lose again! Man, you're good at this  lol


----------



## feraledge (Jun 22, 2016)

Pickup got back today. Put it in tonight. Only got to play with it for a very short window, but will be back on the shred tomorrow and eager to get some heavier gauge strings. 
Will get some outdoors pics, but it looks killer. I was a little leery of the Obsidian bridge at first, but did some adjustments and it's sounding like exactly what I asked for. Not horribly out of Nazgul territory, but you get a bit of that Black Winter vibe to it too. Eager to play it more tomorrow!


----------



## Blytheryn (Jun 23, 2016)

Grab some pics too, if you can!


----------



## feraledge (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Ikke (Jun 23, 2016)

feraledge said:


>



Your guitar is opposite to most of my preferences. But man, I cannot help but love what you did with this guitar! It's so beautiful! And the pickups really add to it. 

Especially that maple fretboard. It just really makes the guitar for me. Gorgeous.


----------



## feraledge (Jun 23, 2016)

Ended up playing out of my amp for like an unprecedented 2.5-3 hours today. I genuinely feel like this guitar is complete now. When I first plugged it in after changing the pickups, I was slightly underwhelmed with the custom, but I literally got to play it for like 2 minutes before getting my girls to bed and I hadn't adjusted the height yet. 
Well, a slight adjustment on height and not having my amp on "just make sure it works" volume and you hear it all. It's literally exactly what I asked for: a finely tuned Nazgul that has the articulation of a Black Winter and the low end of a JB. When you stand over the amp and get some of that room ambiance, there's that bit of the JB that I love when it's really well matched to the guitar. A bit of thump. Definitely has the darkness of a Nazgul, so I up the presence a bit more than usual, but it seriously shines and absolutely brings the guitar to life. 
Pairs really well with the Sentient, which sounds better in this guitar than any other I've had it in. The coil tap gives a lot of solid options. A far better pairing than the D Activator & Air Norton that were in it. Not that they were bad pickups, I just don't think they paired as well for this guitar and the coil split on the D Activator is kind of a bad joke. 
I have been to lazy to get my recording back on track since the move, but I definitely owe some clips. 
Some specs on the "Obsidian" bridge: 18.18 K, Ceramic magnet.
10/10 would do again. And very, very stoked to have this guitar feel complete, picking up some more strings tomorrow to figure out if I want 11-52s or 12-54s when I place my next string order.


----------



## RLG167 (Jun 24, 2016)

Any chance this will become their newest pickup?  And can we have the full specs? The way you described it, I really want one now, so I'd needs the specs to send SD


----------



## feraledge (Jun 24, 2016)

Since I named it you can probably request it.


----------



## Womb raider (Jun 24, 2016)

Sorry if I missed a post with the answer, but what tuning is the guitar in?


----------



## feraledge (Jun 24, 2016)

Drop C


----------



## Womb raider (Jun 24, 2016)

Probably Apples to Oranges since I've got a ToM on my USA Horizon, but I'm in D standard and wish I went with the 54 on the low end, especially going down to Drop C.


----------



## feraledge (Jun 24, 2016)

I'm using 12-54 on my Vader. I'm hoping it's the same tension on my Floyds so I don't have to order a bunch of different strings.


----------



## feraledge (Jun 27, 2016)

Not my best work here, but just did some quick samples with the Obsidian bridge. Kind of an uncomfortable set up and too hot to try harder. 
[sc]https://soundcloud.com/feraledge/sets/obsidian-tests[/sc]


----------



## RLG167 (Jun 29, 2016)

My god, that just sounds huge! NOW I need a set, lol. I use Explorers which have huge Mahogany bodies, and really any pickup I put in them sounds good. I can't even begin to imagine how this would sound in one! I'll contact SD and ask them about it. What is the set called as a whole?


----------



## feraledge (Jun 30, 2016)

Thanks man! The bridge is called "Obsidian". Reference my name if necessary: Kevin Tucker. The neck is just a Sentient that I bought off Banjomikez on ebay as per usual.


----------



## feraledge (Jun 30, 2016)

Know what guitar I would love to hear this pickup in as well? 







Yes, a bit of seller's remorse... Way too awesome of a guitar for the little amount I sold it for... Not that the Custom isn't perfect, just, ya know, it would have liked having an ash counterpart to hang out with.


----------



## feraledge (Nov 10, 2016)

Six month check in...
I have to be honest. I don't know if I'll ever be out of the honeymoon phase. This is my dream guitar. Everyday I play it and am reminded of that. It looks amazing, but just genuinely feels like "my guitar." 
So when people are asking if the price difference between something like an E-II or ESP Standard (great guitars) and a Custom, that's really all I can say. Was it worth it? Absolutely. Love this, will never part ways with it. 
So hot... (note that's a reflection of the window, not a scratch)





Also, an ode to oiled maple:


----------



## Tom 1.0 (Nov 10, 2016)

Dude you need to wash your hands!

Awesome guitar though!


----------



## feraledge (Nov 10, 2016)

Tom 1.0 said:


> Dude you need to wash your hands!
> 
> Awesome guitar though!



Just cleaned it up the other day. That's play-wear. And it is an awesome guitar.


----------



## RLG167 (Nov 10, 2016)

I love the wear on the maple. Glad you're still loving it, man!


----------



## JD27 (Nov 10, 2016)

feraledge said:


> Just cleaned it up the other day. That's play-wear. And it is an awesome guitar.



Wow, that wears quicker than I would have thought.


----------



## feraledge (Nov 10, 2016)

Just oil. Builds up quickly.


----------



## coreysMonster (Nov 10, 2016)

feraledge said:


> Just oil. Builds up quickly.


It's a sign that it's been played quite a bit!


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 16, 2016)

This guitar is amazing dude, congrats. I have a couple ESP custom shops and USA models myself and I adore them.


----------



## hidebai (Dec 10, 2016)

Congrats dude!


----------



## feraledge (Dec 10, 2016)

Thanks guys, this guitar has not faltered once on being the best.


----------



## the.godfather (Dec 11, 2016)

I still love this guitar and it's not even mine! And there is something about the sight of a dirty maple fretboard that just does strange things for me.

How good are those older swamp ash ESP standards btw? I do see them occasionally and I'm always tempted.


----------



## Ikke (Dec 11, 2016)

the.godfather said:


> I still love this guitar and it's not even mine! And there is something about the sight of a dirty maple fretboard that just does strange things for me.
> 
> How good are those older swamp ash ESP standards btw? I do see them occasionally and I'm always tempted.



They are great. Especially since finding any ESP with swamp is near impossiblé these days. In my opinion, it represents ESP during a much more exotic period. Swamp Ash body, one piece maple neck, natural binding, 5 way switch...very hard features to find on any ESP these days. Not only those but it came in so many different colors too! All of this on their flagship model. 

In my experience, it's just hard finding them in good condition. Generally when I see them, they've either been heavily abused or gutted. I found mine in near perfect condition. And Feral's seems to be the same way. If you can find one in good to great condition, they are well worth it.


----------



## feraledge (Dec 11, 2016)

^ Agreed. These mid-late 90s Horizons are seriously the jam. If you can't go custom shop, you should really aim for one of these. The quality is right there. Exceptionally resonant. The FR I got was pretty beat up, but nothing detrimental after giving it a ton of love. The body had some signs of age, but that's about it. The Blue 97 NT that I have right now is really in solid condition. 
I can't speak highly enough of how much of a difference sanding the neck makes. Not even much, but on the blue one I just used 600 and 1200 grit for like five minutes. Same with my 97 USA Custom NT. Fastest neck and just insanely smooth. Rounds it out perfectly.


----------



## icipher (Dec 11, 2016)

Man I love horizons. I wish they didn't stray away from that headstock.


----------



## Ikke (Dec 11, 2016)

icipher said:


> Man I love horizons. I wish they didn't stray away from that headstock.



They didn't really "stray away" from it. Quite the opposite actually. It's the premium headstock. ESP knows people want that headstock...so they made it super hard to get lol. The Horizon is their flagship guitar, and more specifically, the teardrop Horizon. ESP/basic economics says, "if you really want it, you will pay (top-dollar) for it". 

If you look at most of the JDM Horizons, you'll see that they have teardrop/cockstock. Just take a look at the Exhibition models: none of them have bladestocks, only cockstocks.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 11, 2016)

Ikke said:


> They didn't really "stray away" from it. Quite the opposite actually. It's the premium headstock. ESP knows people want that headstock...so they made it super hard to get lol. The Horizon is their flagship guitar, and more specifically, the teardrop Horizon. ESP/basic economics says, "if you really want it, you will pay (top-dollar) for it".
> 
> If you look at most of the JDM Horizons, you'll see that they have teardrop/cockstock. Just take a look at the Exhibition models: none of them have bladestocks, only cockstocks.



I have a USA Horizon with the cockstock, its the best ESP I've ever played. And I own two custom shop Horizons.


----------



## feraledge (Dec 11, 2016)

zimbloth said:


> I have a USA Horizon with the cockstock, its the best ESP I've ever played. And I own two custom shop Horizons.



Pics. Please and thank you.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 13, 2016)

feraledge said:


> Pics. Please and thank you.



I should take some but here's all I have at the moment: https://www.instagram.com/p/BCrwZMOwDiq/


----------



## Humbuck (Dec 13, 2016)

That white custom Horizon 7 string is fantastic!!


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 13, 2016)

Humbuck said:


> That white custom Horizon 7 string is fantastic!!



Thanks


----------



## feraledge (May 26, 2017)

Time flies! Been over a year and this is still the greatest guitar I've ever touched. Love it. The neck is so ridiculously solid too. Only guitar I never have to adjust.


----------



## RLG167 (May 26, 2017)

Still a beauty, man!


----------



## RLG167 (May 26, 2017)

How are those CS Duncans working out? Now that you've had it for a while


----------



## protest (May 26, 2017)

I like that likes are back because now I can like more pictures of that guitar.


----------



## feraledge (May 26, 2017)

RLG167 said:


> How are those CS Duncans working out? Now that you've had it for a while



It's my favorite pickup to date. When I can I'm getting it made for all my guitars. Takes the best from the Nazgul and Black Winter plus some more crushing power.


----------



## Samark (May 26, 2017)

The best Horizon.


----------



## JD27 (May 26, 2017)

Yup, still awesome.


----------



## spork141 (Sep 8, 2018)

feraledge said:


> It's my favorite pickup to date. When I can I'm getting it made for all my guitars. Takes the best from the Nazgul and Black Winter plus some more crushing power.



I know this thread is a few years old now, but I felt I needed to say it. Feraledge you still have the nicest guitar on the internet. I have over 30 guitars (custom shops, etc). More to make anyone forever happy. This is the only one that still keeps me GASing though. Great job


----------



## feraledge (Sep 8, 2018)

spork141 said:


> I know this thread is a few years old now, but I felt I needed to say it. Feraledge you still have the nicest guitar on the internet. I have over 30 guitars (custom shops, etc). More to make anyone forever happy. This is the only one that still keeps me GASing though. Great job


Awesome and thank you!! I absolutely agree and I play this guitar every single day. It has literally never let me down and never ceased to amaze me. 
For the record, if it goes up for sale, it's because I'm dead. BUT, if anyone looked at it and ordered the exact same specs, you're not stepping on my toes, I'd welcome you to the club. If it was a production model, I think ESP would be making the right move.


----------



## cip 123 (Sep 8, 2018)

Just saw this with the new pups, and it looks so fucking good. Understated but actually probably one of the nicest ESP's ever.


----------



## spork141 (Sep 8, 2018)

feraledge said:


> Awesome and thank you!! I absolutely agree and I play this guitar every single day. It has literally never let me down and never ceased to amaze me.
> For the record, if it goes up for sale, it's because I'm dead. BUT, if anyone looked at it and ordered the exact same specs, you're not stepping on my toes, I'd welcome you to the club. If it was a production model, I think ESP would be making the right move.



Ha. That's good to know man. I might take you up on that one day! Might have to sell half of my collection but it would be worth it. Enjoy and take care!


----------



## feraledge (Sep 8, 2018)

spork141 said:


> Ha. That's good to know man. I might take you up on that one day! Might have to sell half of my collection but it would be worth it. Enjoy and take care!


I documented it in the build thread: http://sevenstring.org/threads/inhale-esp-custom-shop-build-exhale.293175/
I think I sold 14 guitars for this? Some absolutely killer ones too, but totally worth it.


----------



## spork141 (Sep 8, 2018)

feraledge said:


> I documented it in the build thread: http://sevenstring.org/threads/inhale-esp-custom-shop-build-exhale.293175/
> I think I sold 14 guitars for this? Some absolutely killer ones too, but totally worth it.



Nice. Thanks for that. Was that a color you came up with or was it already something ESP had on the list?


----------



## Ikke (Sep 8, 2018)

spork141 said:


> Nice. Thanks for that. Was that a color you came up with or was it already something ESP had on the list?



It's Transparent Black Fog, same as the Original Series Horizon-CTM.

https://get.google.com/albumarchive.../AF1QipOq5u7iixv6SrhJawz7sNGlzh-zcbRvjnpEy3fR


----------



## feraledge (Sep 8, 2018)

^ Correct. As soon as I saw it, I knew it had to happen. Took about five years, but...


----------



## spork141 (Sep 8, 2018)

feraledge said:


> ^ Correct. As soon as I saw it, I knew it had to happen. Took about five years, but...



It looks amazing. For the record I wouldn't ask ESP to build me one. It would be against all morals I have as a collector to copy someone outright. You deserve to have the only one. Amazing work designing it.

I have a number of flamed trans black guitars (Jackson / Schecter). I'll post some pics soon. That being said, yours blow mine out of the water from a pure design standpoint. There's something about that arch top that really brings that design home. Even the c*ckstock looks good with it. I feel similar about my ESP Page Hamilton sig. In some scenarios, the c*ck rocks!


----------



## Samark (Sep 9, 2018)

Why? It just has to be re-posted. This is by far, the greatest ESP ever made.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Sep 9, 2018)

Samark said:


> Why? It just has to be re-posted. This is by far, the greatest ESP ever made.



Holy shit


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Sep 9, 2018)

Still a holy grail Horizon. Needs to be a production option, STAT.


----------



## spork141 (Sep 9, 2018)

Maple boards really speaking to me these days.Would have never expected it after years of ebony love


----------



## feraledge (Sep 9, 2018)

Samark said:


> Why? It just has to be re-posted. This is by far, the greatest ESP ever made.


I'm a little biased, but I have to agree.


----------



## feraledge (Sep 10, 2018)

Apparently photobucket is back from the dead and postimg is gone. Here's a pic from not as long ago:


----------



## feraledge (Sep 10, 2018)

That's a covered Sentient in the neck, custom SD "Obsidian" in the bridge (think BW and Nazgul's love child with a rowdy bottom end), stainless steel Floyd upgrades and a thicc block out of sight. This is from later last year, the maple is getting a nice wear to it too, even more so since.


----------



## narad (Sep 10, 2018)

feraledge said:


> That's a covered Sentient in the neck, custom SD "Obsidian" in the bridge (think BW and Nazgul's love child with a rowdy bottom end), stainless steel Floyd upgrades and a thicc block out of sight. This is from later last year, the maple is getting a nice wear to it too, even more so since.



You actually find any improvement from the floyd upgrades?


----------



## feraledge (Sep 10, 2018)

narad said:


> You actually find any improvement from the floyd upgrades?


The stainless steel is negligible IMO. It's mostly aesthetics. I've had the paint chip off the nuts before and these are just better/less likely to see wear. I'm using NYXLs anyways, so I'm not having to put a ton of use into those anyways. 
But the block is a definitely upgrade. I'd say that even acoustically it's a bigger difference, but it might be the case that it's only acoustically a noticeable difference, which is also fine for me since I strum around unplugged often. If I had a sound test before and after, I doubt you'd hear it over distortion. 
Also swapped a pop in arm, which is nice. Not necessary, but a perk.


----------



## Andromalia (Sep 10, 2018)

We should ask the mods to move this one into the religion forum.


----------



## feraledge (May 20, 2020)

Just barely over four year check in: it's still perfect. Play it pretty much everyday. Requires the least maintenance and provides the most joy and sounds the best of any guitar I ever played. 

I did go back to a screw in arm. That pop in one was obnoxious and felt like it could have been the thing to ding the finish. No go, but back on track for some time.


----------



## protest (May 21, 2020)

Not going to lie. I looked through this thread again like 2 weeks ago haha.


----------



## feraledge (May 21, 2020)

protest said:


> Not going to lie. I looked through this thread again like 2 weeks ago haha.


There’s no shame in that. At all.


----------



## JD27 (May 21, 2020)

It never looks any less glorious, one of the finest Horizon builds ever. One day I’ll get around to that custom XJ-6 order.


----------



## feraledge (May 22, 2020)

JD27 said:


> It never looks any less glorious, one of the finest Horizon builds ever. One day I’ll get around to that custom XJ-6 order.


If it's been haunting you this long, it is the right decision.

In the meantime, working on a new album finally. Need to conspire a way to get my band enough attention to merit a shop wanting to do a limited EII run of this guitar so I can tour with one when that becomes an option again in like 2021 or whatever. 
Listen to Peregrine's Agrarian Curse like a million times on spotify.


----------



## narad (Feb 1, 2021)

Thought I'd bump this for anyone who loved this build but wasn't 100% set on maple board, here's a similar one:

https://page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/j709484922


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Feb 1, 2021)

narad said:


> Thought I'd bump this for anyone who loved this build but wasn't 100% set on maple board, here's a similar one:
> 
> https://page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/j709484922



Maple board looks infinitely better.


----------



## Rykilla (Feb 1, 2021)

narad said:


> Thought I'd bump this for anyone who loved this build but wasn't 100% set on maple board, here's a similar one:
> 
> https://page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/j709484922


Wow, just 110,000 Yen?


----------



## narad (Feb 1, 2021)

Ataraxia2320 said:


> Maple board looks infinitely better.



But this is infinitely cheaper.



Rykilla said:


> Wow, just 110,000 Yen?



Well, 160,000 Buy-it-now. I'm also not sure what the shipping situation is -- for me it costs way too much now to sdn my horizon to the US for refinishing. Maybe through buyee or something it'll still be okay.


----------



## feraledge (Feb 2, 2021)

Speaking of cheaper, was just thinking about how awesome a smaller run of these with EII would be the other day. 
I feel bad that none of you have gotten to play it, because there would be a lot more ESP customs on here if you had.


----------



## Blytheryn (Feb 2, 2021)

feraledge said:


> Speaking of cheaper, was just thinking about how awesome a smaller run of these with EII would be the other day.
> I feel bad that none of you have gotten to play it, because there would be a lot more ESP customs on here if you had.



Rooting for this run to happen.


----------



## possumkiller (Feb 2, 2021)

Wow this thread is like five years old!


----------

